#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  راهنمایی جهت خرید پروگرامر ارزان قیمت

## kataag

با سلام یه پروگرامر میخام برای پروگرام گیرنده های دیجیتال و آی سی اپیرام پخش های ماشین.انتظار  دیگه ای ازش ندارم.ولی این دو کار را خوب انجام بده.
اساتید لطفا راهنمایی کنن.در ضمن وضعیت مالی هم زیاد جالب نیست.پس هزینه کمتر زندگی بهتر...

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*ghmb*,*khrasool96*,*ramintkh*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## morteza khod

سلام یه tnm 2000 نو یا دستدوم بگیرید خوبه

----------

*BAGHERI*43*,*bahramikhah*,*CHRIS-7*,*ghmb*,*jalil8630*,*kataag*,*khrasool96*,*ramintkh*

----------


## reza.93

سلام 
پروگرامر CH341A خوبه من استفاده میکنم قیمتش هم 35 تومن هست. آی سی 16 مگابایتی رو هم باش پروگرام میکنم بدون مشکل 
در ضمن از نرم افزار ASprogrammer  استفاده کن خیلی بهتر از نرم افزار دیفالت خودش هست. 
توی نرم افزار میتونی آی سی های ساپورت شده رو نگاه کنی
واست آپلودش میکنم
موفق باشید.

----------

*1212ali*,*3320119*,*aminreno*,*Amirali1004*,*amirmorady*,*BAGHERI*43*,*CHRIS-7*,*ghmb*,*kataag*,*khrasool96*,*mersad125*,*moaski*,*MOHSEN&A*,*Mohsenaux*,*morteza khod*,*NICHICON*,*ormax*,*Parsa2309*,*Parse_T*,*ramintkh*,*ropshop*,*sajii*,*vahid.azmi*,*تكنيك*,*خرداد*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## kataag

> سلام 
> پروگرامر CH341A خوبه من استفاده میکنم قیمتش هم 35 تومن هست. آی سی 16 مگابایتی رو هم باش پروگرام میکنم بدون مشکل 
> در ضمن از نرم افزار ASprogrammer  استفاده کن خیلی بهتر از نرم افزار دیفالت خودش هست. 
> توی نرم افزار میتونی آی سی های ساپورت شده رو نگاه کنی
> واست آپلودش میکنم
> موفق باشید.


خیلی ممنون همین فکر کنم خیلی بکارم بیاد.
فقط تبدیلی چیزی هم میخاد همراهش بخرم که آی سی های گیرنده دیجیتال و اپیرام پخش ها را باهاش پروگرام کنم یا نه؟؟

----------

*1212ali*,*amirmorady*,*BAGHERI*43*,*khrasool96*,*ramintkh*,*tk62*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## reza.93

> خیلی ممنون همین فکر کنم خیلی بکارم بیاد.
> فقط تبدیلی چیزی هم میخاد همراهش بخرم که آی سی های گیرنده دیجیتال و اپیرام پخش ها را باهاش پروگرام کنم یا نه؟؟


میتونی یه زیف تبدیل ssop8 بخری یا یدونه گیره sop8 که بدون جدا کردن آی سی پروگرم کنی. خودش همراهش یه برد تبدیل ۸ و ۱۶ پایه داره ولی باید آی سی رو روش لحیم کنی و پروگرم کنی.

----------

*1212ali*,*amirmorady*,*BAGHERI*43*,*Ferydon62*,*khrasool96*,*NICHICON*,*Parsa2309*,*ramintkh*,*خرداد*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## kataag

> میتونی یه زیف تبدیل ssop8 بخری یا یدونه گیره sop8 که بدون جدا کردن آی سی پروگرم کنی. خودش همراهش یه برد تبدیل ۸ و ۱۶ پایه داره ولی باید آی سی رو روش لحیم کنی و پروگرم کنی.


ممنون ،فقط من خود پروگرامر را پیدا کردم اما گیره sop8را نتونستم پیدا کنم.اگه آدرس بلدی لطف کن و بگو چون اگه بدون جدا کردن آی سی بشه پروگرام عالی میشه.

----------

*1212ali*,*amirmorady*,*BAGHERI*43*,*khrasool96*,*NICHICON*,*ramintkh*,*siavesh*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## reza.93

> ممنون ،فقط من خود پروگرامر را پیدا کردم اما گیره sop8را نتونستم پیدا کنم.اگه آدرس بلدی لطف کن و بگو چون اگه بدون جدا کردن آی سی بشه پروگرام عالی میشه.


خدمت شما 
https://iran-micro.com/%d8%a7%d9%86%...88%d8%b1%d8%af

----------

*1212ali*,*aminreno*,*amirmorady*,*kataag*,*khrasool96*,*ramintkh*,*siavesh*,*vahid.azmi*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## kataag

> خدمت شما 
> https://iran-micro.com/%d8%a7%d9%86%...88%d8%b1%d8%af


 همکار عزیز با تشکر از راهنمائی های بی دریغ شما؛من پروگرامر مد نظر  را به همراه کلیپس اون خریدم.درایورشم نصب کردم و نرم افزاری هم که شما زحمت کشیدین گذاشتین را هم نصب کردم.اما هنوز نتونستم باهاش کار کنم.جون هیچ تجربه ای تو کار با پروگرامر ندارم. هر چی روی read  میزنم فقط چک ستینگ میزنه.آیا دو طرف کلیپس مثل هم عمل میکنه یا یک ظرف باید روی پایه صفر آی سی باید باشه؟؟کلا اگه یه توضیح گام به گام بدین ممنون میشم.

----------

*1212ali*,*amirmorady*,*reza.93*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## reza.93

> همکار عزیز با تشکر از راهنمائی های بی دریغ شما؛من پروگرامر مد نظر  را به همراه کلیپس اون خریدم.درایورشم نصب کردم و نرم افزاری هم که شما زحمت کشیدین گذاشتین را هم نصب کردم.اما هنوز نتونستم باهاش کار کنم.جون هیچ تجربه ای تو کار با پروگرامر ندارم. هر چی روی read  میزنم فقط چک ستینگ میزنه.آیا دو طرف کلیپس مثل هم عمل میکنه یا یک ظرف باید روی پایه صفر آی سی باید باشه؟؟کلا اگه یه توضیح گام به گام بدین ممنون میشم.


خواهش میکنم عزیز
قبل از هر چیز مطمئن بشید که درایور ها رو از پوشه CH341-Drivers نصب کرده باشید. 
جامپر روی پروگرامر باید بین 1 و 2 باشه.
توی نرم افزار نوع اتصال رو SPI قرار بدید. 
توی نرم افزار اول گزینه read ID رو بزنید که آی سی شناسایی بشه سپس Read IC رو بزنید تا آی سی رو بخونه.
قطعا جهت قرار دادن کلیپس مهم هست عکس جهت قرارگیری آی سی رو قرار میدم بر همین اساس شما کلیپس رو تنظیم کنید.

----------

*1212ali*,*amirmorady*,*ir6man*,*Javad00631*,*khrasool96*,*manuch.*,*NICHICON*,*Parsa2309*,*ropshop*,*sajjadgh30*,*siavesh*,*vahid.azmi*,*zest*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## kataag

> خواهش میکنم عزیز
> قبل از هر چیز مطمئن بشید که درایور ها رو از پوشه CH341-Drivers نصب کرده باشید. 
> جامپر روی پروگرامر باید بین 1 و 2 باشه.
> توی نرم افزار نوع اتصال رو SPI قرار بدید. 
> توی نرم افزار اول گزینه read ID رو بزنید که آی سی شناسایی بشه سپس Read IC رو بزنید تا آی سی رو بخونه.
> قطعا جهت قرار دادن کلیپس مهم هست عکس جهت قرارگیری آی سی رو قرار میدم بر همین اساس شما کلیپس رو تنظیم کنید.


تمام موارد را انجام دادم اما بازم با این نرم افزار آی سی را باز نمیکنه. اما با نرم‌افزار پیشدفرض خودش ای سی را تونستم با راهنمایی های شما بخونم.البته هنوز موفق به پروگرام آی سی نشدم که احتمالا اون بخاطر مشکل در فایل باشه.

----------

*1212ali*,*amirmorady*,*khrasool96*,*siavesh*,*سیداحمدخلیلی*

----------


## reza.93

> تمام موارد را انجام دادم اما بازم با این نرم افزار آی سی را باز نمیکنه. اما با نرم‌افزار پیشدفرض خودش ای سی را تونستم با راهنمایی های شما بخونم.البته هنوز موفق به پروگرام آی سی نشدم که احتمالا اون بخاطر مشکل در فایل باشه.


یک نکته رو فراموش کردم بگم توی نرم افزار ASprogrammer از منوی hardware گزینه CH341A رو انتخاب کنید. احتمالا مشکلتون حل بشه.
ممکنه دلیل اینکه نمیتونید رایت کنید لاک آی سی توسط برد باشه و در این صورت مجبور میشید آی سی رو از روی برد بردارید تا قابل رایت بشه.

----------

*1212ali*,*amirmorady*,*khrasool96*,*NICHICON*,*sajjadgh30*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## keyhanava

> تمام موارد را انجام دادم اما بازم با این نرم افزار آی سی را باز نمیکنه. اما با نرم‌افزار پیشدفرض خودش ای سی را تونستم با راهنمایی های شما بخونم.البته هنوز موفق به پروگرام آی سی نشدم که احتمالا اون بخاطر مشکل در فایل باشه.


تی ان ام بگیر 2 تومن پولش میدی ولی حداقل کارش تضمینیه و همه راضی هستن ازش

----------

*3320119*,*amirmorady*,*khrasool96*,*Mersad1116*,*NICHICON*

----------


## Javad00631

توانجمن ازاین پرگرامرهست بخرم.

----------


## mgs

بعضی آیسی ها در برد های مختلف بصورت آنلاین یا همونجوری که روی برد قرار دارند نمیشه پروگرام کرد و باید اونو از برد برداری.

----------


## مکه123

اگر کسی عکسی از جامپر این نوع پروگرامر بزاره ممنون میشم  که به کدوم پایه ایسی وصل میشه

----------


## vahid jan

tnm2000

----------


## fatim

> میتونی یه زیف تبدیل ssop8 بخری یا یدونه گیره sop8 که بدون جدا کردن آی سی پروگرم کنی. خودش همراهش یه برد تبدیل ۸ و ۱۶ پایه داره ولی باید آی سی رو روش لحیم کنی و پروگرم کنی.


سلام و عرض ادب 
شرمنده شما با این کلیپس و این مدل پروگرمر تونستید پروگرم کنید ، عمده کار من پروگرمر مودم هستش واقعآ میشه بدون خارج کردن آی سی پروگرمرش کرد ؟ یا اینکه خطا میده

----------


## reza.93

> سلام و عرض ادب 
> شرمنده شما با این کلیپس و این مدل پروگرمر تونستید پروگرم کنید ، عمده کار من پروگرمر مودم هستش واقعآ میشه بدون خارج کردن آی سی پروگرمرش کرد ؟ یا اینکه خطا میده


سلام 
با این پروگرامر بله ولی خودم کلیپس رو تهیه نکردم یعنی خریدم ولی یکی از همکارا ازم بردش  :راهنمایی جهت خرید پروگرامر ارزان قیمت:  
اون پروگرامر خوبه فقط auto detect دقیقی نداره و گاهی خودتون باید دستی تنظیم کنید 
البته الان tnm5000 دارم

----------


## pckho0r

> خواهش میکنم عزیز
> قبل از هر چیز مطمئن بشید که درایور ها رو از پوشه CH341-Drivers نصب کرده باشید. 
> جامپر روی پروگرامر باید بین 1 و 2 باشه.
> توی نرم افزار نوع اتصال رو SPI قرار بدید. 
> توی نرم افزار اول گزینه read ID رو بزنید که آی سی شناسایی بشه سپس Read IC رو بزنید تا آی سی رو بخونه.
> قطعا جهت قرار دادن کلیپس مهم هست عکس جهت قرارگیری آی سی رو قرار میدم بر همین اساس شما کلیپس رو تنظیم کنید.


من این پروگرمر رو دارم اگه آیسی رو اشتباه جا بزنید سریع میسوزونه خصوصا آیسی های سری WINBOND 25Q

----------

*khrasool96*

----------


## fatim

> سلام 
> با این پروگرامر بله ولی خودم کلیپس رو تهیه نکردم یعنی خریدم ولی یکی از همکارا ازم بردش  
> اون پروگرامر خوبه فقط auto detect دقیقی نداره و گاهی خودتون باید دستی تنظیم کنید 
> البته الان tnm5000 دارم


شرمنده متوجه منظورم نشدید من همین پروگرمر رو دارم باهاش کارم میکنم فقط میخاستم بدونم با کلیپس جواب میده یا نه ؟ ترجیحآ روی مودم

----------


## reza.93

> شرمنده متوجه منظورم نشدید من همین پروگرمر رو دارم باهاش کارم میکنم فقط میخاستم بدونم با کلیپس جواب میده یا نه ؟ ترجیحآ روی مودم


همونطور که گفتم خودم استفاده نکردم ولی یکی از همکارا میگفت کلیپس بگیر نگیر داره و همیشه جواب نمیده دلیلش هم اینه که گاهی روی برد آمپر مصرفی بقیه قطعات روی لاین 3.3 ولت بالاست و رگولاتور داخلی پروگرامر نمیتونه اون لاین رو تغذیه کنه و ولتاژ افت میکنه و همین باعث دتکت نشدن آی سی میشه
البته روی بعضی بردها کلا رایت ای سی قفل هست و نمیشه اصطلاحن آنلاین پروگرام کرد.

----------

*khrasool96*,*Musa_ayden*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## fatim

> همونطور که گفتم خودم استفاده نکردم ولی یکی از همکارا میگفت کلیپس بگیر نگیر داره و همیشه جواب نمیده دلیلش هم اینه که گاهی روی برد آمپر مصرفی بقیه قطعات روی لاین 3.3 ولت بالاست و رگولاتور داخلی پروگرامر نمیتونه اون لاین رو تغذیه کنه و ولتاژ افت میکنه و همین باعث دتکت نشدن آی سی میشه
> البته روی بعضی بردها کلا رایت ای سی قفل هست و نمیشه اصطلاحن آنلاین پروگرام کرد.


بله بله متوجه شدم 
مرسی از راهنمایی و اطلاعات ارزنده تون    سپاس مجدد

----------

*reza.93*

----------


## asghar4

tnm5000 عالیه

----------

*khrasool96*

----------


## asghar4

rt809h هم خوبه

----------

*khrasool96*,*Rosta*

----------


## Parsa2309

> شرمنده متوجه منظورم نشدید من همین پروگرمر رو دارم باهاش کارم میکنم فقط میخاستم بدونم با کلیپس جواب میده یا نه ؟ ترجیحآ روی مودم


با احترام 
دوست عزیز ،سری کاری دارید آیا ؟  برای پروگرام چیپهای مودم و خیلی دستگاه ها باید آیسی فلش و ایپرام رو خارج کنید و بعد پروگرام کنید، مگر در مواردی خاص . دمونتاژ آنقدرها سخت نیست و کمتر از ۳۰ ثانیه زمان میبره ولی فرار از این واقعیت ، بیشتر . آیسی ها رو از مدار جدا کنید،  پروگرام و نصب کنید و لذت ببرید .همانطور که فرمودید و کار میکنید ..پس 
موفق باشید . :راهنمایی جهت خرید پروگرامر ارزان قیمت:

----------

*asghar611*,*manuch.*,*Musa_ayden*,*Parse_T*,*علی۱۱۰*

----------


## fatim

> با احترام 
> دوست عزیز ،سری کاری دارید آیا ؟  برای پروگرام چیپهای مودم و خیلی دستگاه ها باید آیسی فلش و ایپرام رو خارج کنید و بعد پروگرام کنید، مگر در مواردی خاص . دمونتاژ آنقدرها سخت نیست و کمتر از ۳۰ ثانیه زمان میبره ولی فرار از این واقعیت ، بیشتر . آیسی ها رو از مدار جدا کنید،  پروگرام و نصب کنید و لذت ببرید .همانطور که فرمودید و کار میکنید ..پس 
> موفق باشید .


سلام آقا پارسا ، عزیزی
مرسی از لطف شما ، نه بخاطر تنبلی و ... نبود فقط خاستم تجربه کنم که روی برد هم میشه مودم رو پروگرام کرد یا نه ، 
  تو ۸۰ درصد موارد من آی سی رو  تعویض و نو میذارم
   ببوسمت

----------

*Parsa2309*,*vahid.azmi*

----------


## Parsa2309

> سلام آقا پارسا ، عزیزی
> مرسی از لطف شما ، نه بخاطر تنبلی و ... نبود فقط خاستم تجربه کنم که روی برد هم میشه مودم رو پروگرام کرد یا نه ، 
>   تو ۸۰ درصد موارد من آی سی رو  تعویض و نو میذارم
>    ببوسمت


سلام و عرض احترام 
انشاا که همیشه موفق و پایدار باشید عزیزم . :راهنمایی جهت خرید پروگرامر ارزان قیمت:  :راهنمایی جهت خرید پروگرامر ارزان قیمت:

----------


## 3320119

> تی ان ام بگیر 2 تومن پولش میدی ولی حداقل کارش تضمینیه و همه راضی هستن ازش


TNM2000*+ 
خیلی عالیه وبدون اذیت 
من 7ساله دارم وهنوز مثل روز اول کرمیکنه 
یادمه خودش و 3 ادابتور 8 پین ایپرام وفلش و 48 پن فلش رو باهم 380 خریده بودم اک با یکسال ضمانت !!
یادش بخیر الان میگن 3 تومن درمیاد؟*

----------


## چهارسو

سلام مهندس جان.
من هم تا حالا با پروگرمر کار نکردم.این مدل که شما میفرمایید در آی سی های مانیتور و تلویزیون ال سی دی و ال ای دی کاربرد داره؟سپاس

----------

*khrasool96*

----------


## چهارسو

سلام مهندس جان.
من تابحال با پروگرمر کار نکردم الان قیمت پروگرمر تا ۴ ملیون هست.این مدل میتونه آی سی های ال سی دی و ال ای دی مانیتور و تلویزیون رو پروگرم کنه؟

----------


## sajjadgh30

درود دوستان

لطفا پروگرامری معرفی کنید فقط برای فلش ای سی های رسیور و ایپرام موتور کاربرد داشته باشه 

باتشکر

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## Parsa2309

> درود دوستان
> 
> لطفا پروگرامری معرفی کنید فقط برای فلش ای سی های رسیور و ایپرام موتور کاربرد داشته باشه 
> 
> باتشکر



با احترام 
برای فلش های ۸ پایه،  ch341a خیلی کاربردی هستش . ارزان و با دوام . شخصا چند ساله استفاده میکنم و راضی هستم .

----------

*Hossein.58*,*khrasool96*,*Navid-Aref*,*sajjadgh30*

----------


## amiric

> درود دوستان
> 
> لطفا پروگرامری معرفی کنید فقط برای فلش ای سی های رسیور و ایپرام موتور کاربرد داشته باشه 
> 
> باتشکر


سلام اگر یوتیورسال بخواهید مدل TNM7000   ومدل RT809H
اگر تنها برای ای سی های 8 پین استفاده کنید مدل SOFI
در فروشگاه زیر

https://www.amiricshop.ir/
S USB PROGRAMMER

----------

*khrasool96*,*parviz407*,*sajjadgh30*

----------


## sajjadgh30

> با احترام 
> برای فلش های ۸ پایه،  ch341a خیلی کاربردی هستش . ارزان و با دوام . شخصا چند ساله استفاده میکنم و راضی هستم .


ممنون از هر دو عزیز






> سلام اگر یوتیورسال بخواهید مدل TNM7000   ومدل RT809H
> اگر تنها برای ای سی های 8 پین استفاده کنید مدل SOFI
> در فروشگاه زیر
> 
> https://www.amiricshop.ir/
> S USB PROGRAMMER




باتشکر از دوستان

----------


## sajjadgh30

> با احترام 
> برای فلش های ۸ پایه،  ch341a خیلی کاربردی هستش . ارزان و با دوام . شخصا چند ساله استفاده میکنم و راضی هستم .


درود
میشه بفرمایید برای اس سی فلش های رسیور و ایپیرام از کدوم سوکت در کنار این پروگرامر باید استفاده کرد؟
اخه چند مدل هستش !!

ممنون میشم دوستان  راهنمایی کنید

----------

*Parsa2309*

----------


## Parsa2309

> درود
> میشه بفرمایید برای اس سی فلش های رسیور و ایپیرام از کدوم سوکت در کنار این پروگرامر باید استفاده کرد؟
> اخه چند مدل هستش !!
> 
> ممنون میشم دوستان  راهنمایی کنید


با احترام 
عکس ضمیمه،  خدمت شما 
۲۰۲۲۰۳۰۴_۱۲۲۳۲۲.jpg

----------

*khrasool96*,*sajjadgh30*

----------


## sajjadgh30

> با احترام 
> عکس ضمیمه،  خدمت شما 
> ۲۰۲۲۰۳۰۴_۱۲۲۳۲۲.jpg


خیلی لطف دارین استاد عزیز

پس کلیپسی جواب میده.

تو یوتیوب دیدم که میگفت احتمال اینکه برای همه ای سی ها جواب خیلی زیاده  باید از مبدل استفاده کنید
اما من مبدلش رو نمیدونم دقیقا کدوم مدل هستش. چون چند تا مبدل با این پرگرامر میشه استفاده کرد
اگر اطلاعی دارین ممنون میشم مدل یا عکسش رو قرار بدین تهیه کنم در کنار کلیپسی

باتشکر

----------


## Parsa2309

> خیلی لطف دارین استاد عزیز
> 
> پس کلیپسی جواب میده.
> 
> تو یوتیوب دیدم که میگفت احتمال اینکه برای همه ای سی ها جواب خیلی زیاده  باید از مبدل استفاده کنید
> اما من مبدلش رو نمیدونم دقیقا کدوم مدل هستش. چون چند تا مبدل با این پرگرامر میشه استفاده کرد
> اگر اطلاعی دارین ممنون میشم مدل یا عکسش رو قرار بدین تهیه کنم در کنار کلیپسی
> 
> باتشکر


با احترام 
برای smd ، همین کلیپس جوابگو هستش چون سایز بندی نداره ، ولی مبدلها تک سایز هستند . نیازی به مبدل نخواهید داشت .
سپاس 
16463847518315418383770376217844.jpg

----------

*khrasool96*,*sajjadgh30*

----------


## sajjadgh30

> با احترام 
> برای smd ، همین کلیپس جوابگو هستش چون سایز بندی نداره ، ولی مبدلها تک سایز هستند . نیازی به مبدل نخواهید داشت .
> سپاس 
> 16463847518315418383770376217844.jpg


خیلی خیلی سپاسگذارم 
لطف کردین استاد عزیز 
امیدوارم همیشه سالم و سلامت باشین

----------

*Parsa2309*

----------


## Parsa2309

> خیلی خیلی سپاسگذارم 
> لطف کردین استاد عزیز 
> امیدوارم همیشه سالم و سلامت باشین


سلامت و پایدار باشید،  انجام وظیفه بود. 
سپاس

----------

*sajjadgh30*

----------


## adel_s51

یک ابزار خوب برابر با چندین نیروی عالی کار راه انداز است 
بنظر من یدونه پروگرامر RT یا یدونه TNM5000 بگیر که یه عمر راحت باشی

----------

*parviz407*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

